# Weed identification



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok here's the pictures of some weed problems I have in a use to be Bahia field. 
I sprayed the Bahia in April and fertilized once in April and then again in May with a total of 500 lbs in acre trying to get the Bermuda to come on strong where the Bahia was. Well problem is it didn't spread as planned, section is about 12 acres and was very thick solid Bahia and around June 1 these weeds came up. I was able to cut it once the first of June and then it rained and these weeds came back and starting July 1 the hogs came and visited me. They've been here since then and I finally cut this patch 2 weeks ago and since then I've killed 20 of the suckers.

Here are the weeds I believe they're after and I would like to know what they are and what I should spray. 
What they're after most to the least;





Damage: 
(Yes this section looks horrible grass wise)


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The first picture looks like yellow nutsedge. I can't make out the other two pictures.

Ralph


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> The first picture looks like yellow nutsedge. I can't make out the other two pictures.
> 
> Ralph


That's what I was afraid it was... 
The 2nd one I just call water grass but surely that's that the real name


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

The first picture looks like yellow nutsedge to me. The other two looks like something else though.....I think there is some of that growing by the creek here but I don't know what it's called.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

picture # 3 is creaping or prostrate spurge.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes on the yellow nutsedge, not sure about them others Colby, spot spray with cadre for the sedge....I hate nutsedge.....that's why I would like a weed wiper, it grows super fast right after cuttin....it'll be 8" tall before the Bermuda has begun to grow....perfect time to wipe. I have a decent amount in one of my fields, I don't worry too much with it....pita


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Yes on the yellow nutsedge, not sure about them others Colby, spot spray with cadre for the sedge....I hate nutsedge.....that's why I would like a weed wiper, it grows super fast right after cuttin....it'll be 8" tall before the Bermuda has begun to grow....perfect time to wipe. I have a decent amount in one of my fields, I don't worry too much with it....pita


Hogs don't mess with it in y'all's fields? They love that stuff down here


----------



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

Colby, what part of Texas? I have some as well but I have heard it called Sedge? I have 2 gallons of Brash that is supposed to work on them, however have not attacked them as of yet! They are next on my list where I plan on spot spraying from my mule.

http://texasinvasives.org/plant_database/detail.php?symbol=CYEN2


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Colby said:


> Hogs don't mess with it in y'all's fields? They love that stuff down here


Nah just certain times of the year do we have problems with hogs, usually close to the rivers, our hunting land gets hammered with all the corn guys put out for deer....


----------

